# Best LED 26" or 32" TV



## jhbalaji (Nov 8, 2012)

I am planning to buy LED TV (26" or 32") for my home
I need to be at least stay with home for 5 years with some good features
I am newbie on this
can someone suggest me a good company to go with out of the following and if possible please share your experience with the company
I also very thankful if you can suggest some good model in that particular brand

*  Sony
    Samsung
    Philips
    LG
    Panasonic*
    or any other better you know!
    My budget is Rs. 35000 maximum
    HD Ready or Full HD is okay
    Other than that basic necessary features are required. It will be mainly for my mom and dad!

Many thanks for your time and reply!


----------



## Minion (Nov 8, 2012)

Get this 
Philips 32PFL6357/V7
You should get it for 29k or even less.philips is also providing 3 years warranty which is a huge bonus all other are providing only 1 year warranty.
LINK
Philips - 6000 series LED TV 81 cm (32") Full HD 1080p - 32PFL6357/V7 - 6000 series - Televisions - Sound and vision

Flipkart LINK
*www.flipkart.com/philips-32pfl6357-led-32-inches-full-hd-television/p/itmddemheztr24gt


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 8, 2012)

Minion said:


> Get this
> Philips 32PFL6357/V7
> You should get it for 32k or even less.philips is also providing 3 years warranty which is a huge bonus all other are providing only 1 year warranty.
> LINK
> Philips - 6000 series LED TV 81 cm (32") Full HD 1080p - 32PFL6357/V7 - 6000 series - Televisions - Sound and vision



Will you rate it above Samsung UA32EH5000R?


----------



## Minion (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, Definitely.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 10, 2012)

The best option for you is Samsung 32EH5000 which easily available for 32-33k everywhere.Apart from that you can also have a look at Samsung 32EH6030 which is a 3D TV and is retailing for 36-37k only.


----------



## jhbalaji (Nov 11, 2012)

Guys how about sony ex 330
Any idea?


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 11, 2012)

^^^^
Not that good, better buy samsung


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 11, 2012)

jhbalaji said:


> Guys how about sony ex 330
> Any idea?



I have purchased Sony EX330 today only!  But, I would try my level best to give an unbiased opinion.... lol

Why I did not buy Samsung - 

1. I was 99% sure to buy Samsung UA32EH5000R; but the panel lottery system that Samsung does literally forced me to change my mind.  I went to 3 to 4 electronic stores like - Chroma, Reliance, MORE, NEXT etc.... Checked the panel info from the SERVICE menu & to my shock all were AMVA or MVA panels.  None had the S-PVA panel.  

2. Even then I went forward & started comparing it with SONY EX330! From what I noticed, Samsung was not showing the natural colors; but on the other hand SONY was not only doing so, but at the same time was showing every detail of it.  

3. Samsung literally failed in front of SONY when I tested it on dark color scenes.  Dark grey, dark blue dark purple; all went black in Samsung.  But SONY was able to differentiate between these colors too.

4. Audio - On a 100 point volume scale; Samsung's 100 point (max) volume is equivalent to 55 point (approx. half) volume in SONY!  And yes, the volume of the SONY set is far better than Samsung.


I know SONY EX330 is only HD; however, I should make one thing clear; you can't really differentiate Full HD & HD in a 32 inch screen.  Had it been 40 inches screen or bigger; FULL HD is a must.

Mate, I would vote in favor of SONY EX330!  Rest on you!


----------



## jhbalaji (Nov 12, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> I have purchased Sony EX330 today only!  But, I would try my level best to give an unbiased opinion.... lol
> 
> Why I did not buy Samsung -
> 
> ...



Cheers bought the same!
Did you bought a stabilizer?
I have a stabilizer which was bought with my old CRT TV which is capable of maximum 300V
Is that sufficient or do we need to buy a new one?

Many Thanks


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 13, 2012)

If voltage fluctuations are huge at your place; go for a stabilizer!  Otherwise no need of it....


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2012)

@jhbalaj & bad_till_bones 
Congrats both of you on your new purchase.

Could you post a small review of Sony 32EX330 with pictures.
@jhbalaj get a 600 VA ups will be better than stabilizer.


----------



## Jhamit (Nov 14, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> I have purchased Sony EX330 today only!  But, I would try my level best to give an unbiased opinion.... lol
> 
> Why I did not buy Samsung -
> 
> ...





Hey! How much did you buy this TV for and from where?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 14, 2012)

Jhamit said:


> Hey! How much did you buy this TV for and from where?



Rs. 30,700 from Croma!

- It includes a free 4gb Pen Drive & 2 year extended warranty by Croma.


----------



## jhbalaji (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Best LED 26&quot; or 32&quot; TV*



Jhamit said:


> Hey! How much did you buy this TV for and from where?



Rs. 29900 with Free Sony HeadPhones MX MA 100 with 1 Year Regular Warranty from SONY India



bad_till_bones said:


> If voltage fluctuations are huge at your place; go for a stabilizer!  Otherwise no need of it....



Please go through this items description
Good content on it
 *www.ebay.in/itm/V-GUARD-MINI-CRYSTAL-VOLTAGE-STABILIZER-LCD-LED-TV-UPTO-32-DVD-DTH-/190736629518?pt=IN_Home_Appliances&hash=item2c68c9ff0e


----------



## Nagarajan (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Best LED 26&quot; or 32&quot; TV*

Hi Bad_till_bones & jhbalaji,

Can you please post your review/experience about EX-330 since its HD ? Some of the them are saying there is difference we can see in 32 inch also with HD and FULL HD. What is your experience ?? What the video formats it is supporting when we play via USB?


----------



## jhbalaji (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: Best LED 26&quot; or 32&quot; TV*



Nagarajan said:


> Hi Bad_till_bones & jhbalaji,
> 
> Can you please post your review/experience about EX-330 since its HD ? Some of the them are saying there is difference we can see in 32 inch also with HD and FULL HD. What is your experience ?? What the video formats it is supporting when we play via USB?



I don't think so!
Only 40" and above will show you the real difference. Anything lesser than 40 will don't hold good. It just the pixels i can say. You will love to read on a Nokia N95 rather than iPhone 3GS reason is the screen is smaller so those pixels won't be caught on your eye directly!


----------

